# Eva Amurri: Sie hat geheiratet



## beachkini (31 Okt. 2011)

​
Susan Sarandons Tochter Eva Amurri hat ihrem Verlobten am Samstag das Jawort gegeben

Die Schauspielerin *Eva Amurri* gab ihrem Verlobten, dem Fußball-Kommentator *Kyle Martino* am Samstag (29. Oktober) in Charleston das Jawort. Laut "People.com" heiratete das Paar im südkalifornischen Charleston, da die Eltern des Bräutigams in der Nähe wohnen.

Auch Tim Robbins, mit dem Eva Amurris Mutter Susan Sarandon 23 Jahre lang liiert war, erschien zu der Party. "Tim und Susan wirkten sehr glücklich, dass sie Evas großen Tag miteinander feiern konnten", berichtet ein Insider gegenüber dem "US Magazine".

Im Dezember 2010 hatte Eva Amurri ihre Verlobung via Twitter bekanntgegeben und verkündet: "Was für eine Woche! Ich habe einen Cartoon-Charakter bekommen, für 'Maxim' posiert und bin verlobt! Nicht schlecht. Danke für die ganzen Glückwünsche!"

Auch die berühmte Brautmutter verkündete vor einiger Zeit, dass sie auf den Verlobten ihrer Tochter große Stücke halte. "Er ist ein sehr vernünftiger und sehr lieber Kerl. Seine Familie ist toll. Er vergöttert sie. Man kann sich nichts besseres wünschen", findet Susan Sarandon.


----------



## stern_ii (31 Okt. 2011)

Glückwunsch an die Beiden
Stern_ii


----------



## Chamser81 (31 Okt. 2011)

Vor allem ihn kann man beglückwünschen!


----------

